# Polk Vintage Monitor 10b XO upgrade



## Jack Peterson (Mar 24, 2011)

Has anyone done a crossover upgrade for Polk Monitor 10b's with Sonic caps & Mills resistors?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Make sure you keep us informed if you do this. :T


----------



## artinaz (Jul 31, 2008)

I assume you have tried the Polk forum ? People do this in their sleep there- and dream about it too!


----------

